# Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis



## A6er (12. Feb. 2008)

Hallo, 
es wird langsam wärmer und in 1-2 Monaten (je nach Wetter) möchte meinem Teich endlich etwas leben einhauchen. 

Habt ihr viellicheit Tipps für mich, wo man im Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (komme aus Wiesloch bei Heidelberg) einen vertrauenswürdigen Koi-Händler findet?


----------



## simon (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

hallo rüdiger
ich gehe zum  harster nach speyer 
kann dich ja mal mitnehmen wenn lust hast  oder auch nur adresse geben
gruss simon


----------



## A6er (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*



			
				xschnullerx schrieb:
			
		

> hallo rüdiger
> ich gehe zum  harster nach speyer
> kann dich ja mal mitnehmen wenn lust hast  oder auch nur adresse geben
> gruss simon



Hallo Simon,
hat der jetzt auch schon ne Auswahl bzw. kann man auch Fische reservieren. Habe da kein Ahnung.
Wie ist denn die Adresse?
Hat der ne große (gute Auswahl)?

Gute Nacht!


----------



## simon (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

hey rüdiger
ich war noch nicht dort dieses jahr
aber für gewöhnlich hat er ne schöne auswahl
aber nur recht kleine fische   also 50cm  koi  gibbet da nich
in speyer  in der auestrasse
gruss simon


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Hi Rüdiger,

nur nicht montags zum Harster fahren ... da hat er Ruhetag.


----------



## A6er (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Sagt mal....
gibt es eigentlich auch Händler, die Ihre Koi in Aussenanlagen halten und diese somit niedrige Wassertemperaturen gewöhnt sind?

So könnte man ja evtl. früher zuschlagen und muss nicht bis zum Frühling/Sommer bis zum einsetzen warten...


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Hallo Rüdiger, 

selbst dann würde ich auf besseres Wetter warten. 
Bei den Temperaturen würde der Standortwechsel für den Fisch unnötigen Stress bedeuten. 

Gruß aus Bielefeld 
Wolf


----------



## simon (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

hallo rüdiger
den fischen zuliebe  bitte in gedult üben
gruss simon


----------



## A6er (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit www.koelle-zoo.de ?


----------



## Soundport (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Hallo, 

muss da etwas Widersprechen. Harster in Speyer ist sicherlich eine gute Anlaufstelle, wenn man schnell mal Pflanzen kaufen möchte, wobei ich über die Bucht, die besten Ergebnisse erzielt habe. Aber Kois bei Harste? 

Sorry, die Koi dort werden dort doch wohl nur gekauft, weil einige ein Herz haben, und die Fische retten wollen. 
Die Aquarienbecken schauen meist sehr verdreckt aus. Und die Koibecken, auch aus Glas, schauen nicht besser aus. Das alleine war für mich schon ein NoGo.

Da ich schon mehrmals dort war, kann ich das auch mit gutem gewissen schreiben.

Koelle Zoo wurde auch angesprochen. Sicher haben die auch einige schöne Tiere und der Schauteich drinnen wie draußen ist schon eine Augenweide. Das spiegelt sich wiederum am Preis! 

Natürlich haben wir in der Umgebung auch Koihändler die sich nur auf Japankoi spezialisiert haben. Cool-Waters in Viernheim, Koi Kretschmann zwischen Sinsheim und Heidelberg. Koi Zentrum in Darmstadt , oder in Karlsruhe gibt es noch ein Paar. Auch an der Pfälzer-Weinstrasse (Neustadt) gibt es einen. 

Preise sind bei allen "relativ" abgehoben. Ich mag auch schöne Koi, aber noch bin ich nicht Koi kichi genug um einen gebrauchten Kleinwagen im Gartenteich zu versenken  

Muss jeder selbst wissen wieviel er für Koi ausgibt. Bislang habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Privatleuten gemacht, und wirklich sehr schöne Varietäten ergattern können. Sehr Edle Tiere, da jeder das Problem irgendwann bekommen wird, das er Überbesetzt ist, und spätestens dann, muss man sich mal von dem ein oder anderen trennen.

Ein weiterer Weg ist auch, sich die Koi im Netz zu bestellen. Auch hier habe ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Oder auch, welche selbst zu Importieren. Wem das nicht zuviel Stress ist, kann hierbei auch relativ günstig an Edle Tiere kommen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*



> Sagt mal....
> gibt es eigentlich auch Händler, die Ihre Koi in Aussenanlagen halten und diese somit niedrige Wassertemperaturen gewöhnt sind?



Morgen Rüdiger

Sicher gibt es diese Händler,- nur sind es dann Koi, welche entweder mehr oder weniger unverkäuflich ( Porsche im..... ) sind, oder eben behalten werden zur eigenen Weiterzucht.

Meistens jedoch sind es reine Schauobjekte deren Preise jenseits von Gut und Böse liegen.

Die anderen Händler, das sind jene die schon seit Jahren Koi nachzüchten, und dabei erstaunliche Resultate erzielen.
Teilweise ist Heute schon kaum noch zu unterscheiden, was ein Euro oder Japaner ist.
Und preislich sind diese " Euros" durchaus auch für nen kleinen Geldbeutel erschwinglich.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Moin.



			
				Soundport schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Privatleuten gemacht, und wirklich sehr schöne Varietäten ergattern können. Sehr Edle Tiere, da jeder das Problem irgendwann bekommen wird, das er Überbesetzt ist, und spätestens dann, muss man sich mal von dem ein oder anderen trennen.
> 
> Ein weiterer Weg ist auch, sich die Koi im Netz zu bestellen. Auch hier habe ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Oder auch, welche selbst zu Importieren. Wem das nicht zuviel Stress ist, kann hierbei auch relativ günstig an Edle Tiere kommen.



Sorry, aber wenn ich das lese, stellen sich bei mir unwillkürlich die Nackenhaare auf. 
Von KHV hast Du sicherlich schon gehört?
Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man in solchen Zeiten noch empfehlen kann, mal hier nen Fisch und mal da nen Fisch zu kaufen.
EIN verseuchter Fisch reicht und der ganze Bestand ist mehr oder weniger futsch. 

Ein negativer KHV Test sagt nach meinem derzeitigen Kenntnisstand nur aus, dass das Virus nicht aktiv ist. Positive Ergebnisse bekommt man nur, wenn KHV ausgebrochen ist. Diese positiven Fisch-Bestände können zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wohl sogar wieder negativ getestet werden, bleiben aber ihr Leben lang Überträger! 
Quarantäne bringt dabei auch nicht viel...
Einmal Streß und das Drama im Teich beginnt von Neuem. 


Mir scheint es so, als blenden viele das Problem mehr oder minder einfach aus.
Deshalb möchte ich hiermit alle Koibesitzer ein wenig wach rütteln - überlegt Euch Neuzukäufe in der nächsten Zeit wirklich seeehr gründlich, egal aus welcher Quelle! :beeten 
Sonst gefährdet Ihr u.U. den eigenen, gut gepflegten Bestand.

Es macht mich wirklich traurig, dass diese Krankheit so manchem das schöne Hobby schon vermiest hat und mit Sicherheit noch vielen vermiesen wird!


----------



## Soundport (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Sorry, mich brauch keiner Wachrütteln  Lese viel in Foren und mir ist das Problem KHV bekannt!

Soll ich vielleicht dazu schreiben, das man den gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten sollte. Ich gehe davon aus, das man da normalerweise von Selbst drauf kommt.


Für gewöhnlich schau ich mir die Teiche vorher an, sowohl bei Koihändler als auch bei Privatleuten. Deshalb gibts von mir auch nur eine Zusage, wenn ich ein gutes Gefühl bei der Sache habe. 
Mir gibt keiner die Garantie das ein Koihändler kein KHV von seinem Züchter bekommen hat. Von daher ist man sich nie Sicher. 

Meine Fische die ich beziehe, kommen für mehrere Wochen in Quarantäne und wem mehr einfällt als vorbeugung kann mich gerne aufklären. 

Soweit habe ich das Vertrauen in die Menschen noch nicht verloren, als das ich jemanden der seinen Koiteich Pflegt und Hegt, unterstellen möchte, er würde bewusst einen KHV Infizierten Koi weitergeben. Wenn man sich vorher gut informiert, ob derjenige Neuzugänge gehabt hat usw.. sollte man viele Faktoren ausschließen können. Wenn jemand angibt, das vor kurzem 5 Fische auf misteriöse Weise gestorben sind. Sollten alle Warnsignallampen im Hirn aufleuchten  

Nebenbei, KHV ist auch gerade bei einem Züchter in Japan aufgetreten. Was sollen diejenigen nun machen, die zuvor von diesem Züchter, einen Koi für teuer Geld gekauft haben? Die haben dann quasi direkt von Ihrem Händler des Vertrauens, und das eventuell für richtig teuer Geld, das KHV in den Teich bekommen.. 

Und wie erwähnt habe ich ja mehrere Methoden aufgezeigt , wie man an Koi gelangen kann. Für was sich jeder im einzelnen entscheidet ist Ihm selbst überlassen.


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Hi,

glaub mir - viele sehen das viel zu lasch, ignorieren das Problem oder hören das erste Mal davon, wenn sie fragen, warum der Baumarkt/Dehner keine Koi mehr verkauft.... 

Der gesunde "Menschenverstand" schaltet oft erst ein, wenn es zu spät ist. Leider.
Das es Händler nicht haben, hab ich nirgends geschrieben.
*Man kann heute bei keinem einzigen Händler zu 100% sicher sein.* Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu. Egal, was für Zertifikate präsentiert werden.
Deshalb auch heut morgen das Statement 





> überlegt Euch Neuzukäufe in der nächsten Zeit wirklich seeehr gründlich, egal aus welcher Quelle!


 dazu. 

KHV sieht man nicht - auch nicht nach 6 oder mehr Wochen Quarantäne. Auch das künstliche hochheizen=Streß verursachen muss nicht zum Ausbruch führen. 
In manchen Teich gabs seit Jahren keinen Neuzugang und trotzdem einen Ausbruch. Das stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich. 

KHV ist einer von vielen Gründen, warum wir jetzt einen naturnahen Teich und keinen Koiteich haben. 
Ich möchte mir dieses "Elend" einfach nicht antun, nach wie vor mag ich die "bunten Fische" aber sehr!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Ich möchte die Worte von Annett noch mal bekräftigen.

Im Moment keine Fische kaufen

Warum ? 
- Unsere Futterhaus hat den Verkauf eingestellt, Begründung: irgendeine Krankheit
- Mehrere Händler in meiner Umgebung verkaufen nicht, Begründung: Erneute Quarantäne
- 2 Händler haben Geschlossen, KHV Positiv
- Lest doch mal Aufmerksam die Threads hier, ich finde erstaunlich viele mit dem gleich Krankheitsbild, aber keiner hat eine Lösung

Ich will damit nicht sagen das alle KHV haben, aber irgendwas stimmt im Moment nicht. Ich würde auf keinen Fall kaufen


----------



## Soundport (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Sehr Pauschal das ganze, und wenn jemand so groß schreibt, fällt mir nur eines ein, das muss doch stimmen!!  

Hat das noch mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun? Die Frage war doch, woher man Koi bekommt und welche Händler sind in der Umgebung zu empfehlen. 

Utzhoff, dein Radius für Umgebung ist schon sehr gedehnt  

Woher kommst du ? 

Da es mich ebenso Interessiert, wer hier in der Umgebung welche Erfahrungen gemacht hat, würde ich es begrüssen, wenn das Thema KHV hier nicht als Aufhänger betrachtet werden würde. Man sollte es nicht außer acht lassen, aber nicht jedes Thema damit verseuchen 

Menschenverstand hin oder her, am Anfang hat fast jeder Baumarktfische oder Gartencenterfische gekauft. Spätestens wenn man das Hobby intensiviert und sich in speziellen Foren bewegt, wird den meisten schon klar, das es noch andere Fische gibt. 
Um das in der Region vorzubeugen, ist es schon Interessant, wenn man aufzeigt, wo und welche Händler es gibt, und ebenso die Erfahrungen die gemacht wurden. Das wäre dann ja auch nicht allzuweit vom Thema weg 

OT:

Zur Pauschalisierung, nicht kaufen: Ich habe mir grade einige Koi importiert, die sich aktuell in Quarantäne befinden. Einige werde ich auch demnächst hergeben. Sollen sich nun alle die schönen Tiere entgehen lassen, nur weil in Buxtehude KHV ausgebrochen ist? Die Tiere haben noch keinen Kontakt mit anderen gehabt, und bei dem Züchter ( Oofuchi ) ist mir auch nichts bekannt, das dort KHV ausgebrochen ist. Wie du siehst, kommt es immer auf die Umstände und Sachlage an.

Und noch etwas, ab wann darf man wieder Kaufen? Wenn der komplette Bestand der momentan als Tosai , nächstes Jahr als Nisai angeboten wird?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

eigentlich ging es doch hier um die Suche nach einer Quelle für den Koikauf   dann kommen wir mal mit unserem Beitrag auf der eigentliche Thema zurück  :

Wir haben von Kois nicht viel Ahnung, daher ist es nur ein Laientipp: In Worms gibt es eine riesige Zoohandlung, Fa. Aquatica, die haben eine sehr grosse Auswahl. Ob diese Tiere gesund sind, oder Euren Ansprüchen genügen  ... wie gesagt, wie sind Koi-Laien.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Ja, ihr habt recht. Aber bei diesem Thema stehen mir grad die Nackenhaare zu Berge

Sorry für OffTopic


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Ich finde es durchaus nicht Off Topic über KHV zu schreiben wenn es um die Quelle für einen guten Koi Kauf geht ! 

Wenn die Empfehlung wirklich lauten sollte derzeit gar keine Fische einzusetzen, dann gibt es eben derzeit keine guten Quellen, dann kann man nur sagen: da und da und da ist aus den und den Gründen das Risiko gering (Beispiel: Becken nach Zuechter getrennt, für jedes Becken eigenen Kescher, Desinfektionsmittel zum Hände desinfizieren wird parat gehalten, Händler verkauft keine Koi aus Risikoländern etc. ) 

Also die Themen gehören schon zusammen. 
Guck, wenn Du kurz nach Tschernobyl nach der besten Quelle für Pfifferlinge fragtest war die Antwort ja auch: es gibt keine sichere Quelle 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Soundport (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Sicher gehört das zusammen. Dem mag ich nicht Widersprechen und hab das auch nicht! Nur einen kompletten Aufruf zu starten: Kauft momentan keine Fische, find ich persönlich, mehr als Panne. Und das ganze Thema nur noch auf KHV abdriften zu lassen ist auch nicht Sinn dieses Threads. 

Mir ging es um Empfehlungen zu Händler in unserer Region auszusprechen, und dementsprechend habe ich meine Erfahrungen eingebracht. Wie schon erwähnt, wäre es schön für mich und sicher auch für andere die hier mitlesen, deren Erfahrungen bezüglich des Themas zu erfahren. 

Ich persönlich habe sehr schöne Koi von Privat gekauft, Importiert und auch schon weitergegeben. Für mich ist das kein Thema, solange ich ein gutes  Gefühl bei habe, sehe ich auch keinen Grund damit aufzuhören, und auch kein Grund, meine Erfahrungen nicht mit anderen zu Teilen. 

Händler beurteile ich auch nicht einfach so, sondern mache mir ein Bild von der Anlage, und den hygienischen Bedinungen. Wenn alles passt, kann man nur noch hoffen , das KHV nicht auftritt. Sicher wird man nie sein, solange man neue Koi einsetzt. 

Und da ich in 2 Jahren den Teich eh vergrössere, um noch mehr Farbenpracht auch unter Wasser zu haben, kommen auch neue Tierchen ins Haus.  


@ Utzhoff , mir geht es ähnlich , wenn ich so eine Propaganda und Panikmache  lese  
Da du mich ja ignorierst, und meine Fragen nicht beantworten möchtest, hier nochmal ein Rat. Konstruktive Kritik ist immer erwünscht. Davon lebt ein Forum! Aber reine Panikmache, solltest dir schenken.

Zu einem deiner Fakten: Ein Forum ist überwiegend für Hilfesuchende, klar das dann auch mehr von Problemen gesprochen wird. Einem der nichts hat, wirst du auch nicht beim Arzt finden  

Sorry für OT , musste ich aber Klarstellen.


----------



## Soundport (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben von Kois nicht viel Ahnung, daher ist es nur ein Laientipp: In Worms gibt es eine riesige Zoohandlung, Fa. Aquatica, die haben eine sehr grosse Auswahl. Ob diese Tiere gesund sind, oder Euren Ansprüchen genügen  ... wie gesagt, wie sind Koi-Laien.




Kannst du die Koiabteilung etwas näher beschreiben? Größe ect.. da ich den Laden noch nicht kenne, aber mal davon gehört habe von jemanden der dort Aquarienfische gekauft hat, würd mich das echt Interessieren.

Danke.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

@Soundport
Ich habe dich nicht ignoriert. Oder erwartest du innerhalb von 5 Min. eine Antwort ?

Ich komme aus dem Raum Hannover, was man ja auch meinem Profil entnehmen kann.
Und ich mache auch keine Panik, ich habe nur Annetts Bedenken unterstrichen, mehr nicht. Das hatte ich auch geschrieben.

Leider ist hier im Umland ein Zustand der einen zwingt keine Fische zu kaufen, dass sind auch keine dummen Reden, dass sind Fakten.

Ich weiß nicht wann man wieder kaufen sollte. Und überlegt mal wieviel Teichbesitzer man hier im Forum erreicht ? 2% ? 5% ?

Ich fahre gleich zur TiHO Hannover und werde mal die Ohren aufsperren wie die Lage ist.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Bin wieder zurück von der TiHo. 
Das was ich eigentlich schon wusste ist Bestätigt worden.  

Fakt ist das ein Importeur eine Ladung KHV-Verseuchte Kois übers Land verteilt hat.
Und nun könnt ihr kaufen oder es sein lassen. Für mich ist hier Schluss in diesem Thread.

:cu


----------



## Soundport (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

@ Utzhoff , sicher hattest du meine konkret an dich gerichtete Frage ignoriert. Denn geantwortet hast du ja, nur eben meine Frage nicht beachtet. Und deine Retourenfrage zur Zeitspanne von 5 min - kannst dir schenken. Bleib einfach bei den Fakten, und versuch nicht abzulenken. Wer hier mitliest, wird das ebenso feststellen.

Aber eigentlich ist mir das völlig egal, denn für mich hat sich nur eines Bestätigt, nachdem du deine Ohren aufgesperrt hast. Das es reine Panikmache, oder Wichtigtuerei ist!

Hoffe es kommen wieder normale Antworten auf das Thema bezogen.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Hallo Leute,

bitte ruhig und besonnen bleiben. Ich weiss, es ist ein schwieriges Thema, aber man kann das auch mit einer gewissen Ruhe angehen ohne sich in die Haare zu bekommen.

Ok?? Habt euch wieder lieb und gut ist.


----------



## koimen (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Hallo Koi:crazy 

Es ist sicher ein heisses Thema; Wo ist Dein/Mein Händler des Vertrauens!! 

Ich habe mich auch entschieden nur von einem Händler zu kaufen. Habe zuerst während der Planung des Koiteiches umhergehorcht und bin schlussendlich bei dem gelandet der fast am weitesten entfernt war von meinem Zuhause in der deutschen Schweiz (will damit nicht sagen die anderen sind schlechter).

Es ist immens wichtig nicht ständig zu wechseln, wenn man sich entschieden hat. Egal welche Krankheiten es nun sein könnten.....die bei meinem Händler haben vielleicht diese Art von "Käferchen" in den Becken, sind dadurch evt. immunisiert. Wenn ein Koi von einem anderen Händler dazukommt passiert dann vielleicht eine unschöne Reaktion bei unseren "Überzüchtungen".

Wolf hat es bereits angesprochen; Die "Präsentation" der Schaubecken wie auch der Quarantänebecken sprechen für einen guten Händler......sep. Kescher....kein wechseln von Koi in den Schaubecken etc.. Das sind Gründe auf die ich geschaut habe bevor ich gekauft habe. Natürlich musste es auch über die gesamte Preispanne Koi haben......will ja auch kein günstigen Kleinwagen versenken. Schlussendlich musste ich auch noch vom "Verkäufer" überzeugt sein.......hatte mindestens 5 Besuche gemacht bevor ich mich auf einen "Verkäufer" eingeschossen hatte. (Fragte natürlich so alles was nur geht... Teichbau....Koiarten, so merkt man auch ob er von der Sache was versteht). "Reto" ist in dieser Hinsicht nun meine Vertrauensperson, er ist dort für die gesamte Wartung zuständig und kennt sich seit langer Zeit damit aus......als Angestellter (Mein Traumberuf :crazy ).

Ich will damit nur Aufzeigen, dass ein Koi schon mehr als nur ein Fisch sein sollte. Er hat mit der Variantenzüchtung auch nicht mehr unbedingt mit Bitterlingen oder Stichlingen zu tun. Unsere nach Futter "schnappende Lieblinge" wie einige böse sagen, sind "uns" näher als alle andere Fische wie sicher alle Koinarren bestätigen können.
Jeder einzelne hat ein eigenes Verhalten......kennt einem ob ich oder meine Frau an den Teich kommt, wenn ein Fremder kommt gehen sie nicht gleich zu Ihm bzw. der Soragoi testet als erster etc.

Darum kaufe nicht einfach was gefällt....und schwupp ist der Teich Überbesetzt....problemchen hier und da.
Spare lieber für einige wenige (egal in welcher Preisliga)......meine sind zb. nicht so teuer wie die einen denken. (Sind alle vom gleichen Händler) https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16477/page-2

Leider wird immer zu oft gleich kurz nach dem Befüllen ein Fischbesatz eingesetzt.....dann kommen die Probleme!! Geduld und ein wenig Teichlektüre und die "meisten" hätten viel mehr Spass an diesem Hobbie. 

So hoffe nicht der Frage übers Ziel geschossen zu haben......wünsche allen viel Erfolg beim suchen Deines "Koi-Händlers des Vertrauens".


----------



## Soundport (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Rhein-Neckar-Kreis*

Ich bin ruhig und besonnen  Aktuell sogar so besonnen, das ich nen leichten Sonnenbrand habe  

@ Koimen - Sicher ist das ein sehr guter Weg, den du für Dich und deine Koi gewählt hast. Nur ich möchte nicht nur von einem Koihändler abhängig sein. 

Jeder Koihändler zieht seine Preise an, sobald er sich in gewisser Weise einen Namen gemacht hat. Nicht jeder Händler wird jeden Züchter im Angebot haben, usw.. deshalb ist das für mich nichts. 

Und hier in dem Thread, sollte es ja eigentlich um die Händler im Rhein-Neckar-Kreis gehen. Wo und welcher Händler zu empfehlen ist. Vielleicht auch einer der sich auch schon einen Namen gemacht hat, dementsprechend auch alles stimmt, und dennoch akzeptable Preise hat. Sojemand wäre zwar mein Favorit   Würde aber trotzdem noch von Privat , oder anderweitig Koi beziehen  

Werde mal ein paar Tipps von Koihändler nachgehen die ich in letzter Zeit bekommen habe, aber solange ich noch nicht selbst dort war, werde ich auch nichts dazu sagen. Sobald ich etwas mehr Zeit habe, und die Händler besucht habe, werde ich selbstverständlich davon Berichten.


----------

